# 2020 Chevy 1500 2.7 turbo plowing



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m having a lot of trouble finding info on this. I currently have an appointment to have a snowdogg MD75 installed. Was told GM doesn’t recommend a plow on the 2.7, however they are ok on 4.3 and 5.3. Anyone know what’s up with that? Plow install guy at the dealer didn’t seem to have any idea why and said he didn’t see why I couldn’t do it. Google searches yield nothing on the subject. Outside of the engine, which, although smaller, makes more torque and HP than the 4.3, the rest of the drive train is same as used on the 5.3 V8. I’d love it if someone could shine some light on this. Thanks in advance- Adam


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

More than likely it to heavy for your frt. axle weight, it voids your warranty. Maybe a 6'8" will do ?  Give these guys a call >> 
https://candiatrailers.com/snowdoggplows.htm


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Thanks for the quick reply. Those are the guys that are doing my install in the 23rd. I have to sign a waiver to have it done. I wonder if the axle weight is any different between the 3 engines? I’m going to install Timbrens which should help. My biggest concern is that there could be a cooling issue or something concerning the turbo that I’m unaware of. Off subject, I heard that the install is quite the project on the new 1500s


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

It's not a heavy plow, but some weight/ sandbags etc. behind rear axle in the bed, like 400lbs. It will take strain off your frt. end parts. Thumbs Up


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Will do. Im hoping it will work out well. I’m only going to do a few residential driveways with it. Most of the time this truck will be pulling a trailer for my small engine biz. It’s tough to find info on it because it’s the newest model. My 05 Colorado, which I used for years, was so old you could find info on anything within 5 minutes of searching


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmm maybe plowing uses low end grunt, turbos develop all there grunt higher in the RPMs.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you dont mind spending $$$$$$$ because you voided your warranty by installing it, all is fine ....might do a search on the engine 
https://www.autonews.com/article/20...-2-7-liter-turbo-engine-is-in-the-wrong-truck


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

We’re a BOSS dealer and a snowex dealer. BOSS says you can’t put a plow on the 2.7 truck because the intercooler is too low. Snow ex says it’s ok. Obviously the difference in the mount. I’m not familiar enough with the snowdogg mount to say if it might interfere.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> if you dont mind spending $$$$$$$ because you voided your warranty by installing it, all is fine ....might do a search on the engine
> https://www.autonews.com/article/20...-2-7-liter-turbo-engine-is-in-the-wrong-truck


Proof yet again... there is no replacement for displacement...


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ll take any article with a grain of salt. I personally love the 2.7. If you look at the way it was built, it’s similar concept to a diesel. High compression, long stroke, almost 300 ft/lb of torque from 1500-4000 rpm. And the internal components are all beefed up as well to handle the extra torque. There will always be people that think bigger=better, but I feel the performance speaks for itself.


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

fordboy said:


> We're a BOSS dealer and a snowex dealer. BOSS says you can't put a plow on the 2.7 truck because the intercooler is too low. Snow ex says it's ok. Obviously the difference in the mount. I'm not familiar enough with the snowdogg mount to say if it might interfere.


Can you quote me on a snowex half ton installed? Your explanation sounds about right. It explains why some plow companies install on the 2.7 and some don't . Further, some companies only install on one of the three engine choices. So it makes sense that the install kits interfering with certain components is the likely explanation. I've continued to research this and found that it doesn't void your warranty. Any truck without the plow prep package will not be covered for plow specific damage, otherwise no difference. Doesn't matter which engine. So, I've already got the upgraded alternator, I'm upgrading the front suspension. That leaves the roof light connection as the only thing I'm missing on the plow package.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Adamaustin1979 said:


> I'll take any article with a grain of salt. I personally love the 2.7. If you look at the way it was built, it's similar concept to a diesel. High compression, long stroke, almost 300 ft/lb of torque from 1500-4000 rpm. And the internal components are all beefed up as well to handle the extra torque. There will always be people that think bigger=better, but I feel the performance speaks for itself.


All in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

What’s the gear ratio?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Adamaustin1979 said:


> Any truck without the plow prep package will not be covered for plow specific damage, otherwise no difference. Doesn't matter which engine. So, I've already got the upgraded alternator, I'm upgrading the front suspension. That leaves the roof light connection as the only thing I'm missing on the plow package.


Is installing Timbrens what you are considering upgrading the front suspension?

What about the air filer and the aux trans cooler?


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> What's the gear ratio?


I think all of the 1500s are 3.42 but I'm not 100% on that


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is installing Timbrens what you are considering upgrading the front suspension?
> 
> What about the air filer and the aux trans cooler?


Yes, so far that seems like the best way. I haven't seen any heavy duty springs for the new body style yet unless it's part of a lift kit or something. Not sure how good the stock trans cooler is. It's got a trans ten gauge, so I'll watch that and upgrade as required


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Changing Snow Plow Prep Package will also change the following:
When you select "Plow Prep Package" as you build a truck, this is what it changes if you have a 2.7L selected when you click it.

_REMOVE_

_Automatic Stop/Start_
_7,000 lbs. GVWR_
_2.7L Turbo engine_
_8-speed automatic transmission_
_Heavy-duty 730 cold-cranking amps battery_
_Single-zone manual, semi-automatic climate control_
_40/20/40 split-bench front seat with covered armrest storage_
_ADD_

_7,100 lbs. GVWR_
_5.3L EcoTec3 V8 engine_
_Skid plates_
_External auxiliary transmission oil cooler_
_40/20/40 split-bench front seat_
_6-speed automatic transmission_
_High-capacity air filter_
_Price Change: $3,675_

Seems odd that when you select snow plow prep... it would change the engine and trans...


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> All in the eye of the beer holder.


Agreed!


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> Changing Snow Plow Prep Package will also change the following:
> When you select "Plow Prep Package" as you build a truck, this is what it changes if you have a 2.7L selected when you click it.
> 
> _REMOVE_
> ...


That is odd. I can't explain all of the changes. I didn't think the 6 speed was an option with anything except the 4.3 v6.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And the only other truck I could do a 2.7 that gave an option for a plow prep was on was an LT. when you asked for plow prep, it said you needed to go to a work truck package or a Z71 package. So with the Z71 package... this is what it changes when you select a plow prep...

_Changing Z71 Off-Road Package will also change the following:
REMOVE_

_3.42 rear axle ratio_
_17" Bright Silver painted aluminum wheels_
_2.7L Turbo engine_
_7,000 lbs. GVWR_
_17" 255/70R17 all-season, blackwall spare tire_
_17" 255/70R17 all-season, blackwall tires_
_ADD_

_Dual-outlet exhaust_
_2-speed Autotrac Transfer Case_
_Hill Descent Control_
_18" Bright Silver painted aluminum wheels_
_External auxiliary transmission oil cooler_
_3.23 rear axle ratio_
_External engine oil cooler_
_7,100 lbs. GVWR_
_5.3L EcoTec3 V8 engine with DFM_
_Automatic locking rear differential_
_17" 265/70R17SL all-season, blackwall spare tire_
_Skid plates_
_Trailering Package_
_18" 265/65R18SL all-terrain, blackwall tires_
_High-capacity air filter_
_Hitch Guidance_
_Price Change: $5,560_

Which makes me wonder after seeing this... what does your truck have for a rear end currently?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Adamaustin1979 said:


> That is odd. I can't explain all of the changes. I didn't think the 6 speed was an option with anything except the 4.3 v6.


4.3 and 5.3 are 6 speeds
2.7 is an 8 speed
6.2 is a 10 as is the little diesel that they have (not sure if they are the same 10 speed though)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> 4.3 and 5.3 are 6 speeds
> 2.7 is an 8 speed
> 6.2 is a 10 as is the little diesel that they have (not sure if they are the same 10 speed though)


I sit corrected... appears the 5.3 can have a 6, 8, or 10 speed based on trim level


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> Is installing Timbrens what you are considering upgrading the front suspension?
> 
> What about the air filer and the aux trans cooler?





Philbilly2 said:


> And the only other truck I could do a 2.7 that gave an option for a plow prep was on was an LT. when you asked for plow prep, it said you needed to go to a work truck package or a Z71 package. So with the Z71 package... this is what it changes when you select a plow prep...
> 
> _Changing Z71 Off-Road Package will also change the following:
> REMOVE_
> ...


3.42


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Adamaustin1979 said:


> 3.42


The truck is a work truck, crew cab, short bed, 2.7 w convenience package and trailer package (hitch, 4 wire and 7 wire at the bumper), 8 speed auto


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Adamaustin1979 said:


> 3.42


That is the ratio. Is it still a G80 in 2020?

I am just wondering if it is an auto locker, that that is something you have to select when you build the truck as an upgrade option.


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is the ratio. Is it still a G80 in 2020?
> 
> I am just wondering if it is an auto locker, that that is something you have to select when you build the truck as an upgrade option.


It's not a positrac or limited slip rear end, I know that much. That was an add on I didn't get


----------



## CMNT (Dec 6, 2020)

You mention the Timbren's. I have nothing against them in the least, but Buyers makes pretty much the same thing for half the price. I just installed them on my truck this weekend.


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

CMNT said:


> You mention the Timbren's. I have nothing against them in the least, but Buyers makes pretty much the same thing for half the price. I just installed them on my truck this weekend.


That's cool, I'll look into that. I currently bought a set of timbrens but will happily return and try the buyers if they're significantly cheaper


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Just an update. I ended up getting a snow way 26 series 7.5 w down pressure. It’s getting installed on Tuesday. Fingers crossed that I’ll like it as much as I think I will. It was expensive but I think the downpressure will save significant headaches and time on each driveway. Will post a pic.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Eliminating the stupid stop start would make the extra money worth it. I find it really annoying. Like driving a golf cart. And yes I know you can shut it off but you have to do it every time you get into it.


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

DeVries said:


> Eliminating the stupid stop start would make the extra money worth it. I find it really annoying. Like driving a golf cart. And yes I know you can shut it off but you have to do it every time you get into it.


100% agree w that. I may buy the kit that eliminates it. I don't like the idea of constantly starting and stopping the engine w a turbo


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Here it is.. all set up. The Timbrens are in and it handles nicely with them. I have an external trans cooler on the way. Now I just need snow and customers...


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Its not that the powertrain can't handle it. It can. It weighs less than the 4.3 even so you have good front end capacity.

The problem is you can't get VYU plow prep, and that a plow will block air flow to the intercooler. The lower fascia has that opening in the center that feeds air to the intercooler. Blocking that off will more than likely lead to charge air cooler performance codes because the CAC won't be properly performing its job at reducing the air temps.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am just curious to hear how the open rear dif does...


----------



## CMNT (Dec 6, 2020)

Adamaustin1979 said:


> That's cool, I'll look into that. I currently bought a set of timbrens but will happily return and try the buyers if they're significantly cheaper


Here is a pic of the buyers. I know you have the Timbrens in. After installed, I measured another inch of lift as measured to the top of the plow mount.

Stock vs. the Buyers









Drivers side installed


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

OP, plow and truck look good! Did you sign the waiver?? I’m not digging the 2.7L engine... at all.


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

CMNT said:


> Here is a pic of the buyers. I know you have the Timbrens in. After installed, I measured another inch of lift as measured to the top of the plow mount.
> 
> Stock vs. the Buyers
> View attachment 211360
> ...


Those do look basically the same. I'm very happy with the timbrens. Definitely helps with the plow. I don't think the plow drops the front end any more that 1/2 inch and it's hardly noticeable that there's a plow on the truck when driving down the road.


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

WIPensFan said:


> OP, plow and truck look good! Did you sign the waiver?? I'm not digging the 2.7L engine... at all.


I didn't have to sign a waiver for the snoway plow. That's one of the reasons that I went with it. The install was also fairly in-invasive. The only thing they did was remove the little plastic strip under where the fog lights go.


----------



## CMNT (Dec 6, 2020)

Unfortunately, mine being a stiffer 3/4 ton, I DO feel it. Especially over train tracks and such.


----------



## Adamaustin1979 (Dec 15, 2020)

Adamaustin1979 said:


> I didn't have to sign a waiver for the snoway plow. That's one of the reasons that I went with it. The install was also fairly in-invasive. The only thing they did was remove the little plastic strip under where the fog lights go.


Oh, and for the record, I'm loving the 2.7 engine. It has a lot of torque and gets great mileage. I think that if there's a weak link in this drivetrain it is going to be the 8 speed trans. It doesn't get the greatest of reviews and it has a lot of shift lag when cold. On the other hand, I've never had any issues with GM transmissions before and I've never found them to give the smoothest performance.


----------

